

Too Many "Tourist" VCs? Fewer big exits than total number of VC firms, 2001-09 - nobody_nowhere
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/08/too_many_touris.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+InfectiousGreed+%28Paul+Kedrosky%27s+Infectious+Greed%29

======
danielriedel
This points out why I feel like we are about to hit another bubble in the tech
sector. Ipad/Iphone/Droid app investment is starting to get out of control,
there seems to be a lot of money floating around, and unlike 2000 when the
bubble burst in isolation, I'd hate to see it burst with the current economy.

If I were an engineer or someone with an early stage idea i'd be careful that
you don't get lead astray by some VC who is going to tell you your both going
to get rich.

Develop slowly, good solid businesses weren't built in three months. If your
idea is something that can't stand the test of time perhaps VC shouldn't be
throwing tons of money at it.

A lot of VC and business folks don't understand technology and engineers often
don't understand good business practices and practicalities of positive
revenue, net profit and cashflow. I see the blind leading the blind on a
regular basis.

These next few years I think are going to be a bunch of micro roller coasters,
lets just hope they bottom doesn't fall out, like it has several times before.

